# top gear live



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

whose going, whose been to it before.
jut after peoples thoughts on it.
personally looking forward to it, be nice to see some expensive cars:driver:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i know people who have gone and they loved it


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds promising then,
just looked on the website, isnt much on there but think the top gear part is just a added extra to the MPH show?
my mrs got me the tickets months ago but never really looked into whats there til now lol


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw it at the MPH show last year in Earls court.
Very good, it was a fun hour. Some really good driving in it.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

friend of mine just tried to get a ticket for the saterday at birmingham and said its sold out!!
orderd my ticket months ago lol


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Took my 11 year olsd son to Earls Court last year. He loved the Top Gear show which lasted about an hour. The rest of the show was fairly small and easily viewed in a couple of hours.
If u go to earls court, bring some sandwiches, the food inside is both expensive and crap.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

too expensive for me - if it there was more there for the money id go


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

My GF got us tickets to go to Earls Court on the friday next month, well looking forward to it! 
I remember going to old top gear live back when I was a little kid at Silverstone, had Tiff come zooming past on a scooter while we were walking around!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We'll be there!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Never been to one of these but from what I've seen with the audience being very near to the presenters it got me thinking:

*Are there any rules that prevent you from asking for Clarksons autographs or any of the presenters/celebrity guests since your so close to them?*

I mean obviously this would be done during a break in filming or at the end of/before a show.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Autoglym UK said:


> We'll be there!


any discount for us:thumb:


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to the Birmingham show, been for the last 2 years it really is a great day out I'd recommend it to anyone  

Good chance to stock up on detailing stuff at the classic car show as well


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thinking of ordering silver tickets for the weekend. Can we go down before and go to the mph show before the top gear live bit? As it's confusing with how it's laid out to order. It's all day for exhibition only or a set time but includes the exhibition which I assume is also all day but you sit down at the set time?


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

went last year, its fantastic you will love it mate


----------

